# Gotta love snubby's!



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Gotta love snubby's!









:-D

J.P.[/img]


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Very nice collection of J Frames and Dicks. Usually one likes either S&W or Colt revolvers, my dad was a Colt man and I have always favored Smiths. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Richard said:


> Very nice collection of J Frames and Dicks. Usually one likes either S&W or Colt revolvers, my dad was a Colt man and I have always favored Smiths. Regards, Richard :-D


Richard: Thanks...

Truth be known, I'm an "equal opportunity" firearms lover... :-D

Best Wishes,

JP









[/img]


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

very nice collections, i am grindin my teeth for a ruger alaskan in .454.

danny


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Nice collection of noise makers. :-D


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

PX, is it that a Bersa Thunder 45? If so, it is a great pistol at a very reasonable price. I use my Bersa Thunder 45 for car/carry and I honestly prefer it to a Sig P220. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Richard said:


> PX, is it that a Bersa Thunder 45? If so, it is a great pistol at a very reasonable price. I use my Bersa Thunder 45 for car/carry and I honestly prefer it to a Sig P220. Regards, Richard :-D


Richard: The Bersa pictured is actually a Bersa Thunder 9 (Ultra Compact), with a CAT Laser..










I've been totally surprised to find out my BT9/UC is actually as accurate as my all time favorite, the Sig P239..

In addition the BT9/UC has a capacity of 13+1, and you've gotta love that!

Bersa's are in my estimation highly underrated, under appreciated, and under the radar of most American pistol owners/purchasers and a wonderful pistol for the money...

Best Wishes,

JP


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

im liking that wunder 9 ultra compact bersa.nice size what country makes? :shock:


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

scoop said:


> im liking that wunder 9 ultra compact bersa.nice size what country makes? :shock:


Bersa's/Firestorms are made in Argentina. The most popular Bersa seems to be the Bersa Thunder 380, but I prefer the 9mm round, so I went with the larger model pictured.

I have no qualms about recommending the Bersa/Firestorm line of pistols. Both of mine have been 100% reliable and very accurate.

I had to have a local dealer special order the Bersa Thunder 9 (UC) because it's very hard to find locally. It retailed for around $440, but I only paid $305+tax.

Check 'em out on www.BersaTalk.com. Lots of happy Bersa/Firestorm owners there to help you with any questions.

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

i found this pic on another forum awhile back and have fallen head over heels with this gun, unfortunately i can't remember who's it was, or what model it is. if anyone here can identify it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I believe that is the hard to find 3" Model 66.

Best.


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

yep, i just discovered in another revolver thread that it is in fact a 66-4. the pic and the gun both belong to gixerman.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

:-D It is obvious that the snubs do not have to be j frames

I don't carry this much but it will do the job. :rip:[img:640:480:e76b51bc3b]http://www.fototime.com/B77CE26731F3289/standard.jpg[/img:e76b51bc3b]


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*Tauri and Smith.*

605.

[img:800:604:c6fafc5edd]http://usera.imagecave.com/denfoote/Taurus1.jpg[/img:c6fafc5edd]

85 UltraLite.

[img:640:483:c6fafc5edd]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/denfoote/NewGrips1.jpg[/img:c6fafc5edd]

Smith 65-6LS.

[img:640:483:c6fafc5edd]http://usera.imagecave.com/denfoote/TheLady.jpg[/img:c6fafc5edd]


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

PX said:


> Gotta love snubby's!
> [img:576:432:9c68713393]http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73/Laserlips/100_5040.jpg[/img:9c68713393]
> 
> :-D
> ...


are those tyler tee's on the dick?god that first black one is gorgious gorge1


----------

